# Copycat Kayak Mod



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Went over to Bob's (Stressless) and got schooled on his hobie rod holder mods. After an afternoon of cutting, measuring, and gluing -my son Tyler and I got it done last night. Just a few finishing touches remain. Not as pretty as Bob's but I'm pretty much all thumbs so anything close that holds together is all I was expecting.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

After seeing Bob's I made one myself but a little different. I LOVE it. Im thinking about making one for the PA even. Its nice getting your rods up and out of your way.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
> Charles Caleb Colton


Thanks Guys - Anything I can do to help the sport and make it mo'fun!

JD - you've given me an inspiration for my next one.....


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Definately great mods fellas, contemplating building one myself. I'm sure it might not turn out as well as Bobs but if it's close, like you said, I'll be very happy! Hats off to you Stressless, great ingenuity!


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's mine.

I made two different ones for the PA. The one piictured is for offshore and has the side holders for trolling. The other is similar, but without the side holders.

I also made one for the Outback. The Outback model has threaded T's on each side so I can add/change a variety of set ups like a net holder, camera mount, etc. 

It's not shown in these pics, but I also added a Yak Attack Mighty Mount near the center of each. I attach my VisiCarbon light/flag with MM base there. It stays firm and I don't have to use up a rod holder for the flag. 

The best part is flaring out the ends of the tubes with a heat gun and a bottle. Through much practice, I have decided that what works best is to use a "freshly" emptied beer bottle for EACH tube. The PA model worked out perfectly with a six-pack of Corona. The Outback left me one full bottle extra- but not for long!

PA-Offshore model:




























Outback model:


----------

